# Montclair's Electrocution Prop for 2016



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Since my vlogs may be too long for folks to watch, here's a quicky of my completed Arduino based Halloween electric chair / electrocution prop.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice!
Great movement!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations on sticking with the project - well worth it when you see the final piece. The leg and foot movements and lighting are quite unique. I don't think I've seen that in other electrocution props.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang! Nice! I like the heavy breathing touch (and to think I have been using my colander for draining spaghetti)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice. I can almost smell the burning flesh.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> Very nice. I can almost smell the burning flesh.


I think that was Montclair after too many run ins with the soldering iron! 

But seriously, well done on this. Amazing persistence and a great result.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Great work MC, all the hard work has paid off, it's a great prop!!


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thanks, folks. I appreciate the support and compliments.*

I lucked out with the soldering iron, though, and never burnt myself once. Sure, I impaled my thumb with a spring, drilled a little hole in it, and sliced it nice and deep -- but hey, I've got another thumb, so no biggie. 

As for the prop, I'll say I've seen much better electric chair props, for sure. Mine's just a little different than the prevelant pneumatic versions, though, so the best compliment I can give it is -- it's unique.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome movement. Good job on that


----------



## MikeR (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice job on the movement and lighting shock points.


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

Thankso for sharing! It is an awesome piece!! You should be proud.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great prop~I fully expected to see him burst into flames! Love the sound track, nice movement, :smoking: hot job!


----------



## Evil E (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nice.... Great job....


----------

